# Do you bother with the charcoal grill for a few hot dogs?



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

coals and wood and weed dtorch


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

I have just about swore off charcoal.  If the gas grill cant handle it such as with hamburgers hot dawgs ect...the electrictrified ECB is standing by and ready to rumble.  Have cooked split chickens...pork loin and brisket on it so far. All them items has turned out good. I dont really think charcoal adds much flavor to the meat and if it do add some it usually aint the flavor a person would normally ..depends on the brand..whut is the flavor of your Gulf Light etc. 

bigwheel


----------



## boar_d_laze (Aug 6, 2007)

Mav,

I'm with you and Mike.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 6, 2007)

LOL I will fire up my kettle anytime to do dogs and burgers. 

They taste better !


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Aug 6, 2007)

I will definately use the charcoal. I kind of have to right now. I had a kind jesture sent my way in the form of 100+ bags of briquets. Not high quality lump mind you but I'll wear it out for free.


----------



## john pen (Aug 7, 2007)

I dont own a gasser anymore..wouldnt hesitate to fire up a chimeny for anything !


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 7, 2007)

...what John Pen said.

A Smokey Joe is perfect for a small cook like that. Kids love em too.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 7, 2007)

Charcoal for everything...even my wife will fire up some for dogs in the winter...


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 7, 2007)

That's what I got the Smokey Joe for, just a few dogs and a burger or two, doesn't take that much charcoal or that long to light them. I'm usually cooking by the time I get the onions run through the chopper, and whatever else cut up I'm having.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 7, 2007)

SJ is perfect for dogs. Making some tonight


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 7, 2007)

SJ here!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 8, 2007)

Well  you can lead the hosses to water but you can't make em drink.   

bigwheel


----------

